# TYM Hydro PTO rear seal



## Fizbiz (May 23, 2018)

I need someone to replace this seal. There is no one in my area (Portsmouth, NH) who will even look at it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Fizbiz, welcome to the tractor forum.

What model TYM hydro??


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You would be best advised to contact TYM directly at http://tym-tractors.com.


----------



## Fizbiz (May 23, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Fizbiz, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> What model TYM hydro??


----------



## Fizbiz (May 23, 2018)

Its a 350 I think. You said TYM makes tractors for other brands-would you repeat that for me please.


----------



## RustyCannon (Jun 6, 2018)

Fizbiz said:


> I need someone to replace this seal. There is no one in my area (Portsmouth, NH) who will even look at it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I have the same problem with the PTO seal on my T353HST. Does this seal leak on all of them? Has anyone cured the problem with a new seal?


----------



## Fizbiz (May 23, 2018)

I contacted the "local" TYM dealer 45 miles away. The seal on my LT200 HST can be changed from the outside, I think , so I have a local tractor mechanic looking into it with the dealer.
If he can order the seal, he says he can pop it in for me. (Great tractor, by the way!)


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That's a really good feature. I have to pull the PTO shaft to change the seal.


----------

